# Thin stool and diarrhea



## adam4little (Feb 10, 2011)

So here it goesIt's like I cant go all day. When I go it's thin broken stool. In the mornings I get loose mushy stool. I am nauseous today (I think this is due to the overwhelming anxiety I am feeling abut this situation and wondering how the hell I am going to make it through work) and really scared. Will anyone give me some advice? I am 24 years old. I am scared. I have no family history of colon cancer but I am so scared because it CAN happen to anyone. I am scared of nesthesia (never had it) so I am terrfieid of having a colonoscopy. Please, anyone help. please.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Have you been taking Miralax recently? It always makes my stools thin. The nausea could be due to having loose stools, I always get nauseous if mine are particularly loose, so it could be that as well as the anxiety. Although there's always a small percentage of people that might be diagnosed with bowel cancer under the age of 40, it is incredibly rare and usually only in a small minority of people that have a strong family history of being diagnosed with the disease particularly early. The worst part of the colonoscopy is the prep beforehand. I was only sedated for mine so it wasn't like I was completely knocked out. In saying that I don't remember a thing about it, which is probably a good thing. Just keep telling yourself that you need the colonoscopy to rule out anything more sinister.All the bestEm


----------

